# Mold on floral foam in my coolerdor



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

So I recently set up my coolerdor. (Past couple weeks)

on my big block of floral foam, I have what looks suspciously like mold.

I can't imagine what else it would be. It's small circular fluffy wintergreen looking stuff all over it. Is this normal? It's not on any of my sticks yet. Should i leave it? I thought about dousing it with vodka, but if I remember micro right, alcohol won't kill spores.

help?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Get rid of that floral foam. Known to breed mold. You don't want that stuff anywhere near your cigars.:yuck:

Some HF Beads or Boveda Packs should be great and easy to maintain in a cooler. You won't even need a whole lot of them, depending on cooler size, since the seal should be tight:tu


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

I pitched it already. 

I had it sitting on top of a gar box. Should I pitch that too?

I have a stick thing with crystals in them that's in there too. Is that cool to stay?


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a pic


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tackett said:


> Here's a pic
> 
> View attachment 50189


I don't have much experience with floral foam, but that thing looks like an alien to me.

Also that tube looks pretty dark on the one side... they are known to mold as well, you might want to look into that.

I think you can clean any mold that might have gotten onto the top of the box, and if you keep it in bright light afterwards, it should kill the mold. Aside from that, I'd probably clean out the whole cooler TBH. Just don't use stuff that will smell or get into your gars once they go back in.

Looks like some Boveda will be enough to handle this sized cooler. They will mitigate your RH wonderfully, and no more mold worries!

Also, looks like those might be infused cognac cigars in there too? Might want to keep them in their own ziploc to try and prevent the smell from affecting the rest of your cigars. The more separation of any flavor/infused from the main stash, the better. Many end up keeping smaller tupperdors or separate humis just for these kinds of sticks. A ziploc works in a pinch. Tupperware is better.


----------



## Kegen (Aug 9, 2014)

Yeah that stuff is terrible because of mold. Clean it out really well and grab some heartfelt beads or something similar


----------



## danmdevries (Jan 31, 2014)

As stated, both your humidification devices appear to be moldy. 

Also, if you're storing in an airtight container like a cooler, you really need to have two way humidification. 

Heartfelt beads or Boveda packs


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

The very first lesson I was taught by a fellow smoker was FLORAL FOAM IS OF THE DEVIL! If it were me I would get rid of everything in the cooler except the cigars (bead tube, boxes, etc.) wipe the whole thing down with grain alcohol and start from scratch with some Boveda packs like others have mentioned. Good luck.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

danmdevries said:


> As stated, both your humidification devices appear to be moldy.
> 
> Also, if you're storing in an airtight container like a cooler, you really need to have two way humidification.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the responses guys! Love this forum. 

I ordered a hygrometer (the digital one everyone links to) and a 6 pack of 69% Boveda packs.

I do have some questions though. Forgive my ignorance if they are totally stupid:

1: I assume with that hygo I need to also buy a calibration pack?
2: why is ethyl alcohol preferable to isopropyl alcohol? 
3: I thought I remembered in micro class, that alcohol won't kill a spore?
4: I thought maybe those makers mark cigars were sealed enough to not cause problems. Should I put them in a ziploc and throw one of those Boveda packs in?
5: my local gar store has spanish cedar trays for like 14 bucks a piece. Should I get a couple after I ditch the existing boxes?

That's it for the technical stuff. Thanks again!

Oh and has anyone ever prettied up their coolerdor? I have some ideas but I'd like to see what everyone else has done.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

@Tackett

1: I assume with that hygo I need to also buy a calibration pack?
Just use one of the 69s and it will be close enough. I believe the ideal for calibration is 72, but you really don't need to be so anal about it :biggrin:

2: why is ethyl alcohol preferable to isopropyl alcohol?

For me, two reasons- I don't want to expose something I smoke to something I wouldn't ingest and secondly, the smell of grain is better and quicker to dissipate than that of isopropyl.

3: I thought I remembered in micro class, that alcohol won't kill a spore?

You're not trying to kill the spores. Mold spores are everywhere and they will always be on your cigars. They only become an issue when conditions allow them to blossom into actual mold (like you have now) the alcohol is to clean up the mold- you control the temp and humidity in the cooler to deal with the spores.

4: I thought maybe those makers mark cigars were sealed enough to not cause problems. Should I put them in a ziploc and throw one of those Boveda packs in?
I've kept wax sealed infused in with regular sticks and never had an issue (even in a small desktop unit)

5: my local gar store has spanish cedar trays for like 14 bucks a piece. Should I get a couple after I ditch the existing boxes?
Yes- Spanish cedar helps with holding the Rh steady by a) reducing air volume and b) absorbing and releasing ambient humidity.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Tobias Lutz said:


> @Tackett
> 
> 1: I assume with that hygo I need to also buy a calibration pack?
> Just use one of the 69s and it will be close enough. I believe the ideal for calibration is 72, but you really don't need to be so anal about it :biggrin:
> ...


Fixed. :wink:

Seriously, good advice from TL!


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Hey punk! I really like those makers mark stogies.  I usually hate flavored cigars, but those are freaking awesome when your in the mood for something different. They don't overpower you with their infused flavor like other ones do. You should try one! You can score them cheap from the devils site.

Thanks so much guys! Pics coming with the remodel soon.

Oh and, I'm really considering buying a smaller pretty desktop humi to put some in (maybe 5-10) and keeping the bulk in the ugly coolerdor and just rotating. Any issues with that idea? Any suggestions for a nice looking unit?


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

Tackett said:


> Oh and has anyone ever prettied up their coolerdor? I have some ideas but I'd like to see what everyone else has done.


http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-questions/228557-how-build-coolidor.html
http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v.../291631-take-pic-your-coolidor-thread-22.html

Some baller looking coolers. Someone did a real great job with using the SC Trays in a cooler.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-reviews/38076-spanish-cedar-cigar-trays-6.html


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Well my stuff won't get here till the 21st.

Will my sticks be ok till then?


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

The reason folks are suggesting *two* way humidity control is so that you do not get up in the mold growing range.

Most molds require a surface moisture or humidity level of 70% to 90% to start growth. However, many cigar sites and professionals would say that anything in the 72-74% range could trigger it in cigar humidors.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Tackett said:


> Well my stuff won't get here till the 21st.
> 
> Will my sticks be ok till then?


With as much moisture as you had in that cooler- seal them in something airtight and they'll be fine for a week without any humidity media :nod:


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok so to update this.

The new digital hygro says 74D and 88%. Eek. And that's AFTER I took all the media out of it. My Boveda packs should be here soon.

But, I pulled out one of my 5 Vegas golds from it and tried it....

MY GOD, where has this thing been all my life? Easily one of my favorites.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

Tackett said:


> Ok so to update this.
> 
> The new digital hygro says *74D and 88%*. .


If I may add a suggestion onto what Tobias had mentioned earlier to you. You should put your sticks in some Tupperware or like container in mean time. My add would be to seperate your stash into two or three different containers if you have a lot of sticks. You are up in the temp/RH range to hatch Tobacco Beetles if any larvae are present in any of your cigars.

Me personally, Id rather lose half my stash, than all my stash to those little devils. Not saying you have any, or that if you did they couldn't be in both containers. But if you have the containers I would split them up a bit. Your not putting any humidification in with them so your not out any money by being safe.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

^done deal.

I didn't notice where someone had mentioned to do so earlier. I guess I need to pay better attention.

You guys ROCK!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Ummm...

If I may be so bold as to throw my tuppence at this... First, what your foam has is VISIBLE mold. What the rest of that container has is, "not yet" visible mold. IMHO, far more drastic measures are indicated here. You need a few things to start. You'll need some fresh and an at least 'clean' sponge. You'll also need some 190pf Everclear, or some other sort of PURE grain alcohol. The reason you must use grain is because even at high concentrations, iso-propyl contains emollients and other additives and will leave a residue. Grain alcohol is so pure, it's often used for cleaning electronics and will evaporate instantly. For the plastic surfaces you can use a combination of plain ole dish soap, scalding hot water and a cup of distilled vinegar. Use the alcohol for the wooden surfaces involved. Used judiciously, you can also wipe off any cellophane. The goal is to hit every surface that isn't tobacco with some sort of mold death ray.

Be sure you rinse the cooler out thoroughly. If there's a slight hint of vinegar odor, don't sweat it, it won't permeate the cigars. In the mean time, place the cigars in a good quality zipper bag and into the refrigerator. 

The final issue you must address is the fact that your cigars are terrifically over-humidified. This is going to take a LONG time to rectify. You have basically two choices for accomplishing this. First and best is Heartfelt Beads. A distant second, but still effective is cat litter. Whatever you choose will need to be thoroughly dried in a 250* oven for an hour, stirred and another hour. Allow to cool inside the oven in order to ensure no ambient moisture is collected. Once the media hit room temp, get it into the cooler asap. Distribute it far and wide throughout the cooler. Repeat weekly until you see a steady reading BELOW 65% for at least a week.

In most environments, you can count on -1%/wk of moisture loss. Heat will accelerate the process, but heat's what got you in the poo in first place. Best to keep things below 70* and be patient. Going forward, you have to find a way to keep that cooler... well... cooler.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

THANKS so much for all the help guys. Here is what has gone down since I posted this and got all these awesome responses.

1: I threw away everything that was in the cooler besides the smokes. 
2: I bought a new cooler. 
3: I bought three spanish cedar trays from my local store.
4: I bought about 10, 69% Boveda packs. 
5: I bought a bottle of ever clear
6: I bought a new sponge 
7: I bought a digital hygo

I wiped down the inside of the new cooler and the new trays with the alcohol.
I then put two Boveda packs in it.
I moved the new cooler to a "cooler" place. 
I wiped the new trays down with distilled water.
My smokes are still sitting in containers. I put a Boveda pack in as well to try to soak up the excess moisture that is in the sticks already.

So here's my new reading as of this evening, see attached pic.

I'm assuming that the high humidity is just from wiping down the trays and eventually the Boveda packs will lower that.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

If I didnt know better I would swear you were trolling. If there is validity to this you are going to have problems with those sticks for quite some time to come.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

^i don't understand.

My sticks are not in that coolerdor now. They are put up in a Tupperware container as I was told to do until the new coolerdor gets lined out. 


Please explain how I am trolling?


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok so an update.

As of this eveing my hygro reads 65D and 67%. (Give or take depending on how accurate the hygro is.)

There are only 3 cedar trays in there along with 3, 69% Boveda packs.

Am I good to move the stash back in now from their dry boxes? If no, what do I need to see before I'm good to go. If yes, what should I expect? I'm assuming a slow raise in RH since the sticks are probably pretty saturated, right?

Though I did smoke one from the dry box today and it burned and tasted fine. 

And also, I Apologize if this appears to be a troll thread. I did not intend it to be, and I really appreciate the help from all the experienced members here.


----------



## metinemre (Jul 26, 2014)

I saw mold on floral foam once when we were using it for some plants, since then i never use them for humidors. Boveda ftw.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree with you at this point.

I think after work today I'll put a few sticks in and watch what the RH does. Instead if throwing them in all at once I'll slowly put them in a day or so at a time.


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Tackett said:


> ^i don't understand.
> 
> My sticks are not in that coolerdor now. They are put up in a Tupperware container as I was told to do until the new coolerdor gets lined out.
> 
> Please explain how I am trolling?


Not to be judgmental but what just struck me as odd was seeing a join date from 6 years ago then even a mention of floral foam being used doesn't go hand in hand. This is usually the first lesson we learn as noobs, chunk the foam! Followed by, chunk the PG solution!

Hope it all works out well for you. Its going to be quite some time (months) before these sticks are smoke-able if they recover from being water logged and mold doesnt poke its head back up again. Just make sure you don't add anything new to that environment that should be quarantined and monitored for mold for several months.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

JustinThyme said:


> Not to be judgmental but what just struck me as odd was seeing a join date from 6 years ago then even a mention of floral foam being used doesn't go hand in hand. This is usually the first lesson we learn as noobs, chunk the foam! Followed by, chunk the PG solution!
> 
> Hope it all works out well for you. Its going to be quite some time (months) before these sticks are smoke-able if they recover from being water logged and mold doesnt poke its head back up again. Just make sure you don't add anything new to that environment that should be quarantined and monitored for mold for several months.


Well, my join date and my storage experience don't go hand in hand. I had to put my cigar smoking in hiatus d/t finances. So I have just recently been able to have the cash to start a stash. (Rhyming is coincidental.)

So that's why I look like a moron, even though my join date is so long ago.

oh and what is a "PG solution?"

Oh and one more thing. I should NOT add anything to that group of cigars in the new cooler for a few months correct? Any new sticks should be placed in Tupperware until I'm sure the mold will not show up on the old sticks?


----------



## JustinThyme (Jun 17, 2013)

Tackett said:


> Well, my join date and my storage experience don't go hand in hand. I had to put my cigar smoking in hiatus d/t finances. So I have just recently been able to have the cash to start a stash. (Rhyming is coincidental.)
> 
> So that's why I look like a moron, even though my join date is so long ago.
> 
> ...


Well that explains it LOL

PG is propylene glycol. When mixed 50/50 with water its supposed to regulate RH to 70%. I dont like it that high personally, Im a 65% person. Then comes the complicated part that none of the retailers tell you. The water evaporates the propylene glycol does not severy time you refresh with more PG solution the propylene glycol concentration increases so its not 50/50 anymore.

I wouldnt add anything to that mix until you are sure you have the mold issue under control.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

First of all, I don't know exactly where in left field the "trolling" reference came, but that's certainly it's origin :dunno:

Anyway, you did precisely what I would not have done. The reason I didn't list Boveda in my earlier post is because they will NOT solve the issue of your cigars being wildly over-humidified. The only responsible way to get them back to anything resembling "enjoyable" is with two-way humidification that is absolutely DRY. Boveda are anything but dry.

Additionally, 69% is simply too high, even if your cigars weren't over humidified. After literally hundreds of years' experience on this forum, the overwhelming consensus of the membership is that 65% is the golden number for non-Cuban cigar storage.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

BAHHHHH. Shakes fists. I thought I saw Boveda packs listed as a solution. I guess I can't read.


----------



## Tackett (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok here are my readings today and what I did.

I put two things of dry kitty litter crystals in with the 69% Boveda packs and my hygro is reading 67/67!

So far so good!


----------

